# 328d preventative maintenance discussion



## MelbourneF30 (Apr 9, 2017)

Hello fellow diesel owners. Above are two pictures of my beloved 2014 328d in Melbourne Red Metallic.

I would like to start this thread about preventative maintenance for 328d's in particular.

My car is getting higher in mileage now (66k) and I'm about to make a move from a very warm climate to a much colder one, so I am becoming increasingly concerned about some of the issues I may face.

I will be getting any preventative maintenance that needs done over the next few weeks before the upcoming move.

(Side note) Non-maintenance related problems I've experienced while owning this car:

• NOx sensors - replaced at 57k miles under emissions control warranty 
• Catalytic Converter - out at 61k & needs replaced, it is throwing the engine light (an experienced BMW tech told me it is perfectly fine to drive without replacing... it's a $3k expense to replace, where I live and where I'm moving to doesn't require emissions testing on diesels)
• EGR cooler recall - had it inspected by BMW and apparently mine is one of the affected cars, but they do not have the means to replace it yet

Also, post a picture of your 328d or other BMW diesel models if you own one... would love to see them! Thanks guys


----------



## bmwmerchant (Jan 5, 2019)

Nice car. I live in Canada Very cold here this time of year, some tips for cold climates 
1. Let the car warm up about 2 mins
2. Shut down everything electronic radio heater ect when you cold start need all the power to start the car without straining system.
Enjoy winter driving. I love sending my bimmers in the snow









Sent from my SM-A530W using Tapatalk


----------



## jfxogara (Oct 26, 2012)

Your tech may be thinking about a gas engine car driving with bum catalysts. On a diesel the SCR system can cause all sort of problems if defective, unfortunately. Do you know if it is the SCR system?


----------



## MelbourneF30 (Apr 9, 2017)

bmwmerchant said:


> Nice car. I live in Canada Very cold here this time of year, some tips for cold climates
> 1. Let the car warm up about 2 mins
> 2. Shut down everything electronic radio heater ect when you cold start need all the power to start the car without straining system.
> Enjoy winter driving. I love sending my bimmers in the snow
> ...


Appreciate the tips and awesome shot! Looking forward to it

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## MelbourneF30 (Apr 9, 2017)

jfxogara said:


> Your tech may be thinking about a gas engine car driving with bum catalysts. On a diesel the SCR system can cause all sort of problems if defective, unfortunately. Do you know if it is the SCR system?


Yes. I am positive it's not the SCR

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

What you listed are not maintenance items. They’re repairs due to failed components that should have lasted much longer. Nothing to do with weather either. 
Maintenance is fluid and filter changes that are done to extend the life of the components they are meant to protect from wear. 
So, is this about repairs or maintenance?


Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


----------



## MelbourneF30 (Apr 9, 2017)

FredoinSF said:


> What you listed are not maintenance items. They're repairs due to failed components that should have lasted much longer. Nothing to do with weather either.
> Maintenance is fluid and filter changes that are done to extend the life of the components they are meant to protect from wear.
> So, is this about repairs or maintenance?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


Maintenance, I was simply listing the main issues I've had with the car over it's lifetime.

I started this thread to get recommendations on preventative maintenance I should do around this time or what other people have done to theirs (ex. glow plugs, fluid or filter changes, etc.)

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## n00bkiller944 (May 21, 2018)

I have a 14 328d as well. Nice car, I like the red. 

At 50k I did a fuel filter, transmission fluid and pan swap, rear diff fluid, brake fluid, etc. I am pretty anal about maintenance so it made me feel better.


----------



## MelbourneF30 (Apr 9, 2017)

n00bkiller944 said:


> I have a 14 328d as well. Nice car, I like the red.
> 
> At 50k I did a fuel filter, transmission fluid and pan swap, rear diff fluid, brake fluid, etc. I am pretty anal about maintenance so it made me feel better.


Thank you! I will look into having those things done. I just recently did the brake fluid. Any opinions on the glow plugs?

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

n00bkiller944 said:


> I have a 14 328d as well. Nice car, I like the red.
> 
> At 50k I did a fuel filter, transmission fluid and pan swap, rear diff fluid, brake fluid, etc. I am pretty anal about maintenance so it made me feel better.


If you waited until 50K for a fuel filter, you waited too long. Interval is every 2-3 oil changes (20K-30K miles).


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

This has been my bmw maintenance recipe for 22 years. 

Mileage based maintenance items:
Oil change every 7500 miles max or once a year for low mileage cars. 
Differentials and transfer case service every 30k miles
Transmission fluid and filter at 60k miles then fluid only at 90k miles then fluid and filter at 120k, repeat.
Fuel filter 30k miles for diesels and 60k miles for gassers. 
Belts every 60k miles. 
Power steering fluid every 60k miles. 
For gassers plugs every 60k miles.

Time based:
Brake fluid every two years regardless of miles
Coolant every four years regardless of miles
Air and cabin filters every two years or 30k miles

Paint and trim:
Clay and wax once a year with wax in between if time allows. Polish between clay and wax if needed. 
Engine bay clean every two years to coincide with cabin filter changes. 
Clean out leaf and other environmental crap at the same time. 
Gummi pflege all rubber seals once a year or two years max right after above. 
Leatherique treatment once a year

I consider batteries wipers shocks tires and brakes wear parts to be replaced as needed. Everything else I consider a repair. 


Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


----------



## n00bkiller944 (May 21, 2018)

floydarogers said:


> If you waited until 50K for a fuel filter, you waited too long. Interval is every 2-3 oil changes (20K-30K miles).


I did not, I do them every 3 oil changes (6k OCI) so every 18k or so.


----------



## MelbourneF30 (Apr 9, 2017)

FredoinSF said:


> This has been my bmw maintenance recipe for 22 years.


Great info, thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

Maintenance rules for driving:
1. Use only the best diesel fuel you can find in your area from high turnover stations along major routes.
2. Drive the P!$$ out of it. Don't baby it by driving "gently" all time or use the car exclusively for short trips. Regularly get on the power and use it.
3. Repeat steps 1 & 2.


Sent from my XP8800 using Tapatalk


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

n1das said:


> Maintenance rules for driving:
> 1. Use only the best diesel fuel you can find in your area from high turnover stations along major routes.
> 2. Drive the P!$$ out of it. Don't baby it by driving "gently" all time or use the car exclusively for short trips. Regularly get on the power and use it.
> 3. Repeat steps 1 & 2.
> ...


You don't change fluids and filters? 
I normally agree with you but these are driving tips, not a maintenance regimen.

Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

MelbourneF30 said:


> Any opinions on the glow plugs?


Sure. They should last the life of the car IF properly supported by such as a properly functioning thermostat not causing the GP***8217;s to run in Partial Load Heating. Their maximum on time should be only 3.5 seconds and that***8217;s at -30°C. Incompetent maintenance is probably the main reason for their damage and replacement.



BMW said:


> The power output stages for heater plug actuation are located in the heater control unit. The heater control unit does not have its own fault code memory. Faults in the heating system detected by the heater control unit are signalled via the LIN-bus to the digital diesel electronics. The corresponding fault codes are then stored in the DDE fault code memory.
> [ ... ]
> The ceramic heater plugs are designed for an operating voltage of *7.0 to 10.0 V*. A voltage of 10 V can be applied to heat up the plug at a faster rate during the heating process. A PWM signal is applied to the heater plugs for the purpose of maintaining the heater plug temperature. Consequently, an effective voltage is established at the heater plugs that is lower than the system voltage.
> 
> ...


----------



## n00bkiller944 (May 21, 2018)

MelbourneF30 said:


> Thank you! I will look into having those things done. I just recently did the brake fluid. Any opinions on the glow plugs?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


I would recommend prior to doing any additional maintenance to have another shop scan your CEL and see what their recommended repair is and post back with us. While it might not be crucial like you said it could be something that would have high benefit spending your money to repair this year than additional maintenance...


----------



## Hypermile (May 8, 2017)

FredoinSF said:


> This has been my bmw maintenance recipe for 22 years.
> 
> Mileage based maintenance items:
> Oil change every 7500 miles max or once a year for low mileage cars.
> ...


How do you manage to do the T-case every 30K? IIRC, it requires taking off a lot of components to be able to take the T-case off to drain...

Do you by chance have a DIY for the T-case?


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

n00bkiller944 said:


> I did not, I do them every 3 oil changes (6k OCI) so every 18k or so.


Then you should have said so, rather than imply changing fuel filter every 50K miles.


----------



## MelbourneF30 (Apr 9, 2017)

n00bkiller944 said:


> I would recommend prior to doing any additional maintenance to have another shop scan your CEL and see what their recommended repair is and post back with us. While it might not be crucial like you said it could be something that would have high benefit spending your money to repair this year than additional maintenance...


Planning on it, although I have already gotten a second scan and opinion from a different shop and the conclusion was the same.

Still, I am going to take the car to my trusted mechanic who is on the way to the new location I'm moving to. Would like to get his opinion on the issue as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## 328DxVancouver (Aug 27, 2017)

differential and tcase fluids every 30,000 miles is absolute waste of time and money unless you have a LSD or locker or something in the diff. 
The majority of vehicles on the roads (including BMW) probably have never even had their factory diff fluid changed out if the vehicle isn't new enough to give warnings about this kind of thing. I guarantee you the majority of drivers out there don't even know what a diff is and that it takes fluid. 


Not that it's good advice, but i've owned cars that were daily beaters with upwards of 300,000km and never had the diff fluid changed. The new vehicles are more picky, with more electronics and sensors, so don't not change it like i didn't on a 98 Ford escort ..... but every 30,000 miles is absurd.

We own 4 cars .... if i did this kind of maintenance schedule i'd either have no time for anything else, or i'd be broke.


----------



## robnitro (Aug 3, 2016)

The most important part of the diff fluid change is to have a good fill level. I think 50k mi is a good interval, along with checking for wetness more often on the diff near the input and output flanges.
Same goes for the transfer case.


----------



## jck66 (Nov 28, 2017)

50k interval has been suggested by knowledgeable folks in the BMW CCA. I understand the transfer case service in the E60 and F10 cars are a pain in the neck, requiring moving the exhaust out of the way to complete. I wouldn't be surprised if the F30 is similar.


----------



## X3-terrestrial (Aug 27, 2008)

MelbourneF30 said:


> Maintenance, I was simply listing the main issues I've had with the car over it's lifetime.
> 
> I started this thread to get recommendations on preventative maintenance I should do around this time or what other people have done to theirs (ex. glow plugs, fluid or filter changes, etc.)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


Just stick to the factory recommended maintenance, you'll be fine. @66k is not even broken in!


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

FredoinSF said:


> You don't change fluids and filters?
> I normally agree with you but these are driving tips, not a maintenance regimen.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest mobile app


I do change fluids and filters. LOL.

Driving tips are part of preventive maintenance because they prevent a lot of maintenance issues over the life of the car. CBU and issues with emission system components come to mind.

Sent from my XP8800 using Tapatalk


----------

